# test



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

test


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I do know a post I made in another thread is not showing up...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Which thread is that? I'll see if I can fix it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The last page of the "Toxic Commitment" thread started by oldshirt is missing.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Prodigal said:


> The last page of the "Toxic Commitment" thread started by oldshirt is missing.


That one...


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Posts are not showing up in this thread: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/428277-weridness-site.html

Or this thread: 
https://talkaboutmarriage.com/socia...look-like-vs-what-you-actually-look-like.html


----------



## Fazz (Aug 4, 2018)

I also noticed that my most recent post isn't showing up either.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Elegirl - I'm running v4.2.1 vbulletin on my forum and there is a known bug that causes this in that version of the software. What happened in my case, a lot of the time, was posts went to the moderation queue (for no apparent reason). You might want to check and see if this is happening. This isn't always the reason, but it was for me some of the time. vB is quirky.

There is a fix for this somewhere because I ran it awhile ago


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fazz said:


> I also noticed that my most recent post isn't showing up either.


I checked all 5 of your current posts and I can see all of them. Your posts originally had to be 'moderated'. That means that a mod had to approve them. TAM is doing this now because of a resent flood of spammers, hundreds every day. So we had in increase site security.

You should be good to go now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> The last page of the "Toxic Commitment" thread started by oldshirt is missing.


Checked it out and I had the same problem on the thread. It's fixed now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Elegirl - I'm running v4.2.1 vbulletin on my forum and there is a known bug that causes this in that version of the software. What happened in my case, a lot of the time, was posts went to the moderation queue (for no apparent reason). You might want to check and see if this is happening. This isn't always the reason, but it was for me some of the time. vB is quirky.
> 
> There is a fix for this somewhere because I ran it awhile ago


I check the moderation queue daily. I also 'approve" new users as their threads/posts are flagged for needed moderation/approval. Of course if they are a spammer I ban them and delete all their posts. Otherwise they are approved. TAM had to increase the security parameters do to the recent flood of hundreds of spam posts each night, probably posted by spam bots. So more of the new users now need moderation/approval. 

But this is not what is causing the last page(s) of a thread to not be accessible by users. It's a database glitch. I think that the db links to the most recent posts are broken. I've found a work around that I can use to force the db to recreate those links. However, what needs to happen is that the entire TAM db needs to be rebuilt. This is a function that only the tech staff can do. Apparently they have to do this every so often to refresh everything. It's done in the background as it does not seem to affect the user experience. I've asked the tech staff to do this. But I don't know when they will do it.

In the meantime I have a way to fix this problem on individual threads.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I check the moderation queue daily. I also 'approve" new users as their threads/posts are flagged for needed moderation/approval. Of course if they are a spammer I ban them and delete all their posts. Otherwise they are approved. TAM had to increase the security parameters do to the recent flood of hundreds of spam posts each night, probably posted by spam bots. So more of the new users now need moderation/approval.
> 
> But this is not what is causing the last page(s) of a thread to not be accessible by users. It's a database glitch. I think that the db links to the most recent posts are broken. I've found a work around that I can use to force the db to recreate those links. However, what needs to happen is that the entire TAM db needs to be rebuilt. This is a function that only the tech staff can do. Apparently they have to do this every so often to refresh everything. It's done in the background as it does not seem to affect the user experience. I've asked the tech staff to do this. But I don't know when they will do it.
> 
> In the meantime I have a way to fix this problem on individual threads.


You sure put in a lot of work for an unpaid volunteer. I appreciate your dedication, but think you might be being taken advantage of. This site isn't a non-profit.

The threads listed below are still not working.



CynthiaDe said:


> Posts are not showing up in this thread: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/428277-weridness-site.html
> 
> Or this thread:
> https://talkaboutmarriage.com/socia...look-like-vs-what-you-actually-look-like.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@CynthiaDe

I have fixed those threads.

You are right that TAM is no longer non-profit. It was when I first started as a moderator. But Chris sold it.

Are the mods here being taken advantage of? In a way we are. 

This is part of why I post here still. There would be no benefit to being a mod here if I could not post. But, that does not keep users from *****ing at me because I post and/or jump at their command. >


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> @CynthiaDe
> 
> I have fixed those threads.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate you.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

This thread is also messed up. The post count doesn't make sense and not all the posts are showing up. https://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/428321-quality-time.html#post19644243


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CynthiaDe said:


> This thread is also messed up. The post count doesn't make sense and not all the posts are showing up. https://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/428321-quality-time.html#post19644243


Fixed :nerd:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Fixed :nerd:


 You are awesome.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

My notifications are showing there is a new post in this thread, but nothing shows up since 8-3-18: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/199218-lifescripts-journal-75.html


----------

